# A special thanks to Fish Patroll



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Looks like the whole family had a great time Mike!
:lol: :lol: :lol:
Great job , you must be a proud pops!
Thanks for sharing.


*R*


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

Dutchman, i would like to take the time on this 4th of July to thank your son,and all others who serve in the military, for defending our freedom !!!


----------

